
Coding Horror: Facts and Fallacies of Software Engineering - mikmoila
https://blog.codinghorror.com/revisiting-the-facts-and-fallacies-of-software-engineering/
======
interatx
> it's a perfect springboard to all the essential topics in software
> engineering.

Indeed. If anyone is looking to start a new blog and doesn't know where to
start, these listicle gives you plenty of ammo. You can just pick one and dive
deeper and deeper to become a SME

